# Great 1884 Lafayette profile jar for auction.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

I found this great jar with original top. Dewy there is still time to bid.
ROBBYBOBBY64. https://www.ebay.com/itm/114699663915


----------



## Antiques214 (Mar 1, 2021)

That's pretty cool. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

May not see one again.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Antiques214 said:


> That's pretty cool. Never seen anything like it.


That is never cleaned, original stopper which i find interesting. The glass is green on the stopper but aqua colored bottle. Such nice shape.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 1, 2021)

Common closure, rare jar with the profile.  Usually it's the other way around but I've handled a number of the closures and only one of the jars over the years.


----------

